# Considering Treatment Abroad - Any Advice Welcome



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey All, 

Would there be anyone out there who could offer any insight into having ivf/icsi abroad?
We've just finished yet another failed cycle and would like to try an overseas clinic for our final shot. 
The choices are baffling and i don't know where to start!
Thank you in advance
Jo xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok I'll start the ball rolling   btw is it own egg or donor egg you're looking for info on?? I had own egg tx at Serum in Athens total cost was 7k (sterling) that included ivf, spare embryo freezing fee for a year, meds, flight, hotel & expenses for 10 days out there. You don't pay for scans/bloods at serum as it's all thrown in   have to say a fantastic experience where you are treated like a family member!

If cost is an issue I think Poland, Ukraine and Russia are prob cheapest.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I'd pick your country first then choose clinic.  Where is easy to get to?  I went to Cyprus because cheap flights by budget airline from my local airport.  I had double donor so wanted international community so would have large pool of donors to match me.  English well spoken there and costs reasonable.  I paid around £6000 including flights and accommodation for double donor.  Using OE and partner sperm would be much cheaper.
Overall better experience than the UK clinics I'd been to and I only needed one visit.
TCCx


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

First of all, congratulations on your precious miracles, and thanks for your replies.
Blondie - as far as im aware, we would be using my own eggs, i've never been told that there might be a problem with my eggs during tx here in Belfast, but then again, i havent been tested any further than fsh & amh anyway. Serum is the clinic that keeps popping up most frequently, hearing vreat things about it, that may be the first port of call for more info at least.
TCC - Cyprus would be lovely & perhaps quite appropriate for us as we honeymooned there 14 years ago and were frequent visitors after that. It got quite expensive for holidays after that and i think they have stopped direct flights from belfast to Cyprus, so it may not be very handy.  
I have a bit of a gut feeling about Prague as well, perhaps another starting point for further research? 
We've decided this is our final try, so in a way its making it a little more stressfull! Thanks ladies for making it a little easier!
Jo xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Diamond girl I have a similar story.......first icsi was 2012 at rfc second icsi was GCRM both resulted in BFN and both were unexplained and unlucky!!! Not wot I wanted to hear! Weve been trying since 2004 so aprroaching 12 years now. I have just booked a consultation at serum goin to go for tests an take it from there. I go end of March but realistically it will be the end of the year before I can afford to do another cycle. I wish u well 
Magic baby x


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Diamondgirl. I too had a cycle of IVF/ICSI in North Cyprus and plan to go again in April. Last time I was there, we used own eggs and partners sperm and the cost inc flights and hotel was around 5k. This time we will be using donor embryos so it costs a little more but not much.  The clinic I used have an English girl as their patient coordinator who is very helpful and supportive. Another thing that drew me to this clinic was it has the only female IVF doctor in Cyprus which somehow helped me feel a bit more at ease.  As for flights from Belfast - Thomas Cook airlines have started doing direct flights between Belfast international and Larnaca. They run these every Wednesday. The clinic I work with then include free transfers from the airport to your chosen hotel (you choose off a list of about 10 hotels that the clinic works with) and back again. You also get transfers to and from the clinic. I would recommend them to anyone however it is a very personal choice and you are best researching a few clinics before choosing the one that is right for you.  Their website is www.cyprusivfcentre.com.    Good luck xo

/links


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Magicbaby - yes, our stories are similar, its mad to look back at all the years (YEARS!), that we've kept our hopes up in the quest for a child of our own! My first go at RFC ended in ectopic, but elected to go private at RFC for the 2nd go subsequent FET (both BFN). I'll admit i am nervous about overseas treatment but this is our last go & we want to make it count. Thanks for your advice & fingers crossed for us both this year x
Amber-ruby - i'm happy to hear that direct flights from Belfast to Cyprus are available again! That may shed a different light on the situation. I'm also very intetested to hear how organised the clinic seem to be at coordinating. Thank you for your advice & best of luck for April - i'd love to be going again that soon but not sure thats realistic at the moment!


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

i should have said, Thomas Cook airlines only run the direct flights from March through to sept or oct, don't do them during the winter months, i guess there is less demand. Good luck and baby dust


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

If using your own eggs serum is my recommendation, North Cyprus was my 1st choice and didn't work for me and the drug protocol was harsh on my system, they also aren't keen on freezing either for some reason so it's expensive to go back again, I think they do mostly egg donor cycles which they seem pretty good at but own egg not so much from research after my bfn there.


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi there, 
Didn't want to read and run, I like you could only afford one more cycle and after 4 failed attempts here in Ireland both north and south I decided to go to reprofit in Prague, 2 hours outside Prague city but very easy got to although we fly from Dublin!! 

They do a course of mini ivf which is 850 euro so a lot less stimulation required basically cheaper not as many eggs but far better for the quality more than quantity!! 

Usually I get 23/24 eggs in a full cycle but with mini I got 7 eggs... 
The 2 different things I had was an endometrium scratch here in Belfast the cycle before I started meds and the a shot of medrol, which shuts  down the immune system for 5 days so your embies can snuggle in, which cost 5 euro!!  These are the only 2 differences I had and I got pregnant with my baby girl! I am waiting on period to arrive so I can now go back and collect my Frostie baby in the freezer!!  

The total cost of the treatment (mini Ivf) and meds and flights hotel and living expenses cost is 2700 euro that included our 10 day stay out there!! 

Any questions please ask!! 

I just wish I went to Prague years ago!!! 

Xxx


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

hiya icsi bitsy, i am going away on 1st april to have transfer on 3rd. Would it do any good to have the shot of medrol before I go if it is only effective for 5 days? Where did you have it done? thanks


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

Hiya  

No you get the shot off medrol straight after transfer in the clinic! What clinic are you attending if you don't mind me asking, just I was with reprofit and I'm not sure if it's on offer in every clinic xx


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

oh right! it's the Cyprus IVF Centre otherwise known as Team Miracle that I am attending. I'll ask them and see what they say, I am getting the immune protocol this time as I have an overactive immune system so maybe they are giving me something similar, not sure. It's such a minefield, quite hard to stay relaxed when there is no much to think about and research.  Good luck with your treatment xo


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Icsi bitsy - thank you for your advice  Prague is high on the shortlist - i still need to have a proper look at pricing, i'm not sure if i need to go with donor eggs or use my own eggs?? What investigations do the clinics do as standard and do they look at your history and suggest what might be the problem, for example it looks like my problems could be with implantation? I have no idea about the 'extras' that are offered and how you go about getting diagnosed.
We have our review appointment with the consultant at the clinic coming up shortly, is it appropriate to ask advice about travelling abroad whilst we are there?
Thanks again, guys!
Jo xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

To be honest i had to give as much evidence from previous cycles as before and we actually went over for a weekend and consultation rather than do it all via email, they are very experienced from looking at previous protocols and investigations and they specialise in people coming to them from having failed cycles in other clinics, I highly recommend going abroad, more so to this place based on my personal Experiance and success but then again, clinics abroad thrive on people like ourselves coming to them so they are so much more attentive and do not give you a 'one size fits all' sort of thing! 

I honestly am the most dopyest person when it comes to geography, travelling or making any sort of arrangements and with the help of this site, I gathered all the info I needed and never looked back!! 

What ever you decide, best of luck xx


----------



## Twinkle2012 (Jan 9, 2012)

wow icsi bitty, thats great to hear! Which clinic was it if you don't mind me asking please?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

hi, if you consider ivf abroad, look over the international boards on this forum. I could also recommend looking at fertilityclinicsabroad com, they offer wide range of info and ivf calculator,  com - tons of stats, prices, legal issues, helpful de guide and sometimes discounted  treatment. I am (still) considering  ivf in Czech and Poland. My friends underwent ivf treatment in Invicta and successfully conceived  on their first attempt, thats why the clinics are on my short list. Wish y ultimately successful treatment whatever you decide xx 

/links


----------

